# 125



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I broke down my 150 so I could reseal it, wasn't leaking but its old and with warm weather almost here I want to get that project out of the way. So I had to rescape a 125 to move my wood to. and this is what I came up with. only live plants is the floating duckweed and water sprite, and a little moss on the ceramic log, (didn't want to add the log but broke down a 55 as well it was in.)


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Very Nice set up


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a very nice tank set up.


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

added a bunch of val yesterday and its all a mess hoping it clears up in a few days. Was using wifes phone and didn't know how to use it. I don't expect the plants to last long, they eat plants like its a drug. 

[yt]8XtbrEETX8M[/yt]

[yt]v3TCvH-DJL0[/yt]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

horrible nasty gross looking tank...lol..
one of the royal pains when working with certain substrates such as sand..when it get stiirred up it makes a beastly nest..i
but it will be back to crystal clear and looking great again pretty son.
patience my friend , patience...


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I was expecting faster results when I woke up this morning. Theres plenty of filtration on it and was hoping they would do there job and filter out the mess already. Im debating wether or not to go back in and replant some that they uprooted but don't want to disturb it anymore than it is


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

since last posting few things happened. cannister decided to blow a seal when i was sleeping. thankfully only half the tank emptied but was a pita in cleaning up. Also blew the ballast in the canopy so went back to single bulbs and lost all the plants. But so far so good with the fish. added 17 more rainbows yesterday and 10 peppered cories. So im done with stocking the tank. Took this video about 3 am last night when I was feeding them. Need to work on a better light cheaply so I can dabble in plants which is surely missing. 

[yt]zfp3kfQOF60[/yt]


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! very attractive tank setup. Which sealant you have used for resealing your tank? Pond coating by pondpro2000 is the best choice for sealing fish tank.


----------

